# Why I made a thin strip jig.



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that video, Farrout. I'm just wondering what the slide actually does. Does it help to push the cut piece out of the way ?


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

One big advantage is that there is no friction between the stock and the fence and having the handle on the slide provides better control over the feed. I think it's a lot safer.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

That is a great idea! I hope you don't mind but i will be making one of those soon!


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

> That is a great idea! I hope you don t mind but i will be making one of those soon!
> 
> - lndfilwiz


No problem, that's why we put stuff here. That's where I learned about it.
Just send me a blank check.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great idea. I always struggle with feed rate on thin rips.


----------

